# softing OPC Tage (DateTime->Format)



## BorisDieKlinge80 (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich verwende den Softing OPC Server und den DA OPC Client von MS, um in .NET ne S7 SPS anzusprchen.. ! Primitive Typen wie Byte,single,int,short, etc. kann ich ja über adresserung bsow DB1.DBW0 (int32) ansprechen..

Kann icha uch ein Siemesn S7 Date_AND_TIME Type andresseieren, so das ich ein .NET DateTime Wert bekomme, oder ist diese Mapping nich implementiere??

P.S.: Wie muss ich denn einen String adressieren über den Softing OPC?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juli 2009)

Ein S7-DateAndTime entspricht nicht einem .net-DateTime. Ein Mapping ist auf jeden Fall erforderlich. Vorschlag: Bytearry lesen, die Definition aus dem Siemens-Handbuch nehmen, konvertieren.


----------

